# Lake Conroe 2/14/18 Crappie and More Crappie



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

A solid limit from Lake Conroe.
Jigs 10- 12 ft on water
Largest 15 inches 3 others over 14 inches.
I had been catching them 4 - 8 foot deep till tis morning. Not sure why they went deeper in warmer weather but I guess that's crappie fishing.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the report. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I guess next time I will take you up on the invite!! lol! Great job Michael!!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going wtg


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, i need to give you my phone number so i can â€œdeck handâ€ for you!!!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

nice haul! yummy!
snookered


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

We need more reports like this. as someone already mentioned... yummy. lol


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice, good eating right there!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Aaahhhh.... NICE stringer of beautiful crappie...


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

1F7,

Soft arties?



TWG


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

I couldnâ€™t get on them yesterday. Lake Paula was muddy. Left there and went to 1097 trolling cranks. Picked up a pig of a black bass, huge bream, and a couple blues on the cranks. No crappie but there was a lot of boats out. Seen a Panga, some sort of Cat boat, and a Legend on the lake yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama 82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Love this picture of a happy fisherman. Now thatâ€™s a good stringer.


----------



## Specktackulure (Jul 12, 2009)

More than likely I was the one in the Panga

Jeff


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Specktackulure said:


> More than likely I was the one in the Panga
> 
> Jeff


I was in the green Mowdy trolling north as you cranked up and headed South, just above 1097.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

